# COMPLETELY Hide Windows Taskbar?



## evilmog9999 (Jul 29, 2008)

I activated autohide on the taskbar, but I have a dark image as a background with black at the bottom, and there is still a thin white line probably 1px tall and white bumps probably 2 or 3px tall where the minimized windows are...

How do I make it completely invisible when hidden? I tried looking on Google but none of the articles were any help, the results kept showing ways to find the taskbar if you lost it...


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Are you speaking of the line at the absolute bottom of the screen?

If so, most monitors allow for the movement of the image on the screen.
Just slide it down a little and it will disappear. Nothing else will be missing enough to notice.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Here's another option - Taskbar Eliminator for Windows 7

Homepage and download - Aviassin

It's a small program with just 2 settings, 'Hide Taskbar' and 'Show Taskbar'. You can set it to autorun at Windows startup and then use Alt-T to toggle the taskbar on and off.


EDIT: I've just tested it in Windows 7. Ctrl-Alt-T to bring up the program window, or Alt-T to toggle the taskbar on and off. It works perfectly. :smile:


----------



## evilmog9999 (Jul 29, 2008)

Yes, that is the line I'm talking about. Unfortunately, while hooked up via DVI (which I must be in order to use the stereoscopic 3D) manual V position adjustments are not possible through the monitor menu.

If I could customize the look of the bar so that icons had completely black backgrounds, and the bar itself was completely black, that might do the trick, but I'm also finding no help searching for that either.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

It may be possible to increase the screen size in the Nvidia control panel. I am currently at
1400x900 on this monitor. I can change it to 910 and the line moves down and out of site.


----------

